# [TIP] tutto su: PPPOE kernel-mode

## cloc3

Controllare le integrazioni nel wiki.

Perché parte di ciò che segue sarà reso obsoleto dalle versioni net-dialup/ppp-2.4.3-r11 e net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.7, attualmente sperimentali.

Questo tip rimane valido per chi usa le versioni precedenti, che al momento sono dichiarate stabili.

* Edit: correzione per la nota di ProT-0-TypE

* Edit 2: aggiunta nota sulle connessioni wireless

* Edit 3: variazione parte 2.2 - divenuta obsoleta.

* Edit 4: escluso il modulo, non essenziale, per la compressione BSD.

* Edit 5: segnalato il funzionamento corretto del kernel mode per le connessioni wireless.

Nella mia pur breve esperienza di utente gentoo, ho avuto la ventura di assistere ad un evento informatico di un qualche rilievo storico: il passaggio dal kernel 2.4 al 2.6 (e il 2.5?... bu, è sempre esistito in una dimensione parallela). In questa ottica personale, splendidamente ingenua e periferica, l'elemento caratterizzante di siffatta transizione è costituito dalla connessione adsl in kernel-mode.

Essendo, dopo non poche fatiche, riuscito a comprenderne il meccanismo, vorrei provare a raccogliere le mie idee in questa tip (non so esattamente cosa voglia dire TIP, ma che questo tipo di post viene indicato così), che metto a disposizione nella speranza di restituire in piccola parte il molto che ho ricevuto da gentoo.

In realtà, io compilavo il modulo CONFIG_PPPOE (pensate: incorporato nel kernel!) già con il 2.4.24, ma poi non ne facevo assolutamente uso, perchè allora il kit rp-pppoe lavorava egregiamente in user-mode. Attualmente, invece, la connessione indipendente funziona al costo di rallentamenti e altre complicazioni assai spiacevoli. Questo  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=112891 (e anche quest'altro, molto posteriore) documenta la sorpresa dei primi utenti del nuovo kernel per l'inattesa innovazione.

Purtroppo i manuali ufficiali illustrano ancora la connessione in user-mode (lo scrivo con il terrore di una clamorosa smentita, perchè in gentoo queste cose cambiano alla velocità della luce), ed è quindi necessaria una attenta navigazione del forum per ricavare le istruzioni opportune.

Quanto segue riassume essenzialmente i contenuti dei seguenti indirizzi:

```

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77326

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=92244

file:/usr/share/doc/ppp-2.4.2-r2/html/pppoe.html

file:/usr/share/doc/rp-pppoe-3.5/KERNEL-MODE-PPPOE

```

[list]

1.0 Prima di tutto, per realizzare la connessione adsl, devi compilare il kernel con i seguenti moduli:

```

make menuconfig 

 And then under Network Support 

 

 <M>     PPP (point-to-point protocol) support  

 [ ]       PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)                          

 [*]       PPP filtering                                

 <M>       PPP support for async serial ports                            

 <M>       PPP support for sync tty ports                                

 <M>       PPP Deflate compression  

 <M>       PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL) 

 

 mount /boot 

 make -j8 modules_install 

```

A questo punto, hai a disposizione la scelta tra due software diversi: il pacchetto ppp e il pacchetto rp-pppoe. In ciò consiste probabilmente l'innovazione principale del 2.6: il pacchetto ppp funzionava in origine solo per i modem 56k, tramite lo script net.ppp0. Adesso anche l'adsl risulta completamente integrata.

1.1 Emergi il software necessario:

```

emerge ppp -a

```

1.2 Ora edita il file di configurazione /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0. Il mio ha questo aspetto:

```

gentoo-laptop cloc3 #  cat /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0

# /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dialup/ppp/files/2.4.2/confd.ppp0,v 1.1 2004/02/12 20:25:27 lanius Exp $

# Config file for /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

PEER="mcloc3@tin.it"                   # Define peer (aka ISP)

DEBUG="no"                      # Turn on debugging

PERSIST="yes"                    # Redial after being dropped

ONDEMAND="no"                   # Only bring the interface up on demand?

MODEMPORT="eth0"                # TTY device modem is connected to

LINESPEED=""                    # Speed pppd should try to connect at

INITSTRING=""                   # Extra init string for the modem

DEFROUTE="yes"                  # Must pppd set the default route?

HARDFLOWCTL="no"                # Use hardware flow control?

ESCAPECHARS="no"                # Use escape caracters ?

PPPOPTIONS=""                   # Extra options for pppd

USERNAME="ppp0-kmode"           # The PAP/CHAP username

PASSWORD="secret"               # Your password/secret.  Ugly I know, but i

                                # will work on something more secure later

                                # on.  700 permission on /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

                                # should be enouth for now.

NUMBER=""                       # The telephone number of your ISP

                                # leave blank for leased-line operation.

REMIP=""                        # The ip of the remote box if it should be set

NETMASK=""                      # Netmask

IPADDR=""                       # Our IP if we have a static one

MRU="1500"                       # MyPeerSets the MRU

MTU="1500"                       # Sets the MTU

RETRYTIMEOUT="60"               # Retry timeout for when ONDEMAND="yes" or

                                # PERSIST="yes"

IDLETIMEOUT="600"               # Idle timeout for when ONDEMAND="yes"

PEERDNS="no"                   # Should pppd set the peer dns?

AUTOCFGFILES="yes"               # By default this scripts will generate

                                # /etc/ppp/chat-isp, /etc/ppp/chap-secrets,

                                # /etc/ppp/pap-secrets and /etc/ppp/peers/isp

                                # automatically.  Set to "no" if you experience

                                # problems, or need specialized scripts.  You

                                # will have to create these files by hand then.

AUTOCHATSCRIPT=""            # By default this script iwll generate

                                # /etc/ppp/chat-${PEER} automatically. Set to "no"

                                # if you experience problems, or need specialized

                                # scripts. You will have to create these files by

                                # hand then.

# Directory where the templates is stored

TEMPLATEDIR=/etc/ppp

```

1.3 Adesso il plugin adsl. Controllando il corretto del path, aggiungi una riga al file /etc/ppp/options

(io sovrascrivo semplicemente il file, ma non so se vada bene per tutti) come nell'esempio:

```

echo "plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/rp-pppoe.so">/etc/ppp/options

```

1.4 Per un modem ethernet, la connessione ppp0 implica la presenza di una interfaccia di rete, ma per altri tipi di conessione non è così. Di conseguenza, il file di init /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 deve essere integrato con l'inserimento delle linee seguenti all'inizio del file:

```

depend() { 

     need net.eth0 

 }

```

1.5 Ormai quasi tutto è pronto per partire: manca solo un file che, in condizioni di base, può essere lasciato vuoto, ma la cui esistenza è tassativa. Io lo creo con:

```

touch /etc/ppp/peers/mcloc3@tin.it

```

Il nome del file corrisponde al tuo peer di utente adsl.

1.6 E finalmente:

```

gentoo-laptop cloc3 # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

 * Bringing ppp0 up...

SIOCDELRT: No such process

Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/rp-pppoe.so loaded.

RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.2                                       [ ok ]

gentoo-laptop cloc3 # ping www.google.it

PING www.google.akadns.net (66.102.11.99) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 66.102.11.99: icmp_seq=2 ttl=245 time=92.8 ms

```

Per controllare meglio ciò che sta accadendo, puoi digitare su un secondo terminale il comando:

```

tail -f /var/log/everything/current

```

(io uso metalog... non so come funzioni un altro logger).

1.7 Una cosa che mi infastidisce particolarmente, è la proliferazione della password di connessione, che è contenuta in cento posti:

```

/etc/ppp/pap-secrets

/etc/ppp/chap-secret

...?

```

Dopo la prima connessione, puoi eliminarla dal /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0, a patto di modificare come segue la riga:

```

AUTOCFGFILES="no"

```

2.1 Per comprendere le dimensioni del vantaggio acquisito, installa rp-pppoe e configuralo in user-mode:

```

gentoo-laptop cloc3 # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 stop

gentoo-laptop cloc3 # emerge rp-pppoe -a

gentoo-laptop cloc3 # adsl-setup

gentoo-laptop cloc3 # adsl-start

........... Connected!

gentoo-laptop cloc3 # ping www.google.it

PING www.google.akadns.net (66.102.11.104) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 66.102.11.104: icmp_seq=1 ttl=244 time=114 ms

```

Lento e penoso.

...Bé, non sei contento? Vuoi proprio usare tk-pppoe e piangi perchè ti va da schifo? Ma configuralo in kernel-mode!

E facile. Basta indicare a rp-pppoe la giusta collocazione del plugin. Che, a proposito, è lo stesso utilizzato da pppd. Per questa ragione, si trova nelle librerie di ppp, pur essendo farina del sacco della Roaring Penguin, che lo rende disponibile in gentile concessione.

2.2 A partire dall'ebuild rp-pppoe-3.5-r7, la configurazione di gentoo si è allineata a quella descritta negli howto ufficiali, e va impostata in questo modo:

```

# LINUX_PLUGIN=

LINUX_PLUGIN=/etc/ppp/plugins/rp-pppoe.so

```

2.3 Adesso, allegria!

```

gentoo-laptop cloc3 # adsl-start

. Connected!

```

Lanciato al primo colpo!

2.4 Ultimo particolare, per utenti tk-pppoe:

Lancia tkpppoe da root e configuralo. Al termine inserisci l'indirizzo del plugin nel file /etc/ppp/rp-pppoe-gui/conf.it. Bada che purtroppo dovrai ripetere la stessa operazione ogni volta che modifichi i parametri di connessione, perchè la configurazione automatica è predispone lo user-mode (chi sa ovviare a questo particolare posti la soluzione)

*** Connessioni wireless: io me la sono cavata così:

Prima ho configurato la scheda di rete seguento questo howto.

Poi ho editato /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf:

```

ETH=wlan0

```

e analogamente per tkpppoe.

Tutto qui: infatti, ultimamente, ho scoperto che i nuovi kernel (almeno a partire dal gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r9) supportano il kernel mode anche per alcune schede wireless (per esempio, la mia  :Cool:  ). 

Naturalmente, si tratta di una osservazione limitata ad una esperienza singola, perché gli ndiswrapper utilizzano driver esterni, che danno problemi di svariata natura. Segnalo, a titolo di esempio, questo , relativo ad un mio problema personale, ancora irrisolto.

Ricordo però che, fino a qualche tempo fa, ero costretto ad usare questa configurazione per il mio wireless:

```

SYNCHRONOUS=no

...

LINUX_PLUGIN=

```

Buona navigazione.

----------

## HunterD

Che dire... Ottimo tip   :Very Happy: 

Solo una cosa...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make dep clean bzImage modules modules_install install 
> 
> 

 

non è obsoleto ??

Adesso con il 2.6 dopo aver salvato la configurazione io di solito dò un 

 make -j8 modules_install , volendo anche un time   :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *HunterD wrote:*   

> Che dire... Ottimo tip  
> 
> Solo una cosa...
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Probabilmente hai ragione. Per la verità questo particolare è un copia incolla senza pretese.

(correzione accolta)

----------

## koma

perchè make -j8 ??

----------

## alexbr

```
man make
```

```
       -j jobs

            Specifies the number of jobs (commands) to run simultaneously.  If

            there  is  more than one -j option, the last one is effective.  If

            the -j option is given without an argument, make  will  not  limit

            the number of jobs that can run simultaneously.

```

non abbiatecela a male  :Wink:   se capita anche a me di dire un bel RTFM   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ema

-j8 dovrebbe far eseguire piu sessioni di make alla volta, in questo caso 8. Normalmente se ne fanno eseguire -jN, dove N è il numero dei processori +1, ma ho notato che un qualche miglioramento c'è su certi sistemi monoprocessore ottimizzati con gentoo anche fino a -j3. sul mio biprocessore il massimo della velocita' l'ho ottenuto con j4. a mio parere, j8 aumenta solo l'uso di ram, senza velocizzare troppo la compilazione.

A proposito, qualcuno sa come utilizzare distcc nelle compilazioni esterne ad emerge, tipo il kernel? sarebbe comodo metterci 2-3 minuti invece di 6-7!!   :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

Innanzittutto grazie per gli interventi, che dimostrano una lettura puntuale ed attenta.

Per quanto riguarda il make, facciamo così.

Io sono nubbio. Questa tip non ha certo lo scopo di insegnare a compilare il kernel. Ho acquisito il suggerimento di HunterD, che stato il primo ad avere la cortesia di avanzare una segnalazione. Per me, può anche andare.

Un moderatore editi il file e proponga una versione ufficiale. In fondo questo non è il mio topic, ma un documento posto a disposizione di tutti.

Piuttosto, vorrei aggiungere un'autocritica. Mi sono ricordato poco fa che la prima volta che emersi rp-pppoe (mesi or sono), tkpppoe dette un errore in avvio, dovuto a un problema di dipendenze per un settaggio troppo spartano delle USE flags. Dovetti emergere alcune librerie aggiuntive (non ricordo più quali).

Perciò l'istruzione 

```
emerge -a rp-pppoe
```

è un punto debole di questo howto.

Se a qualcuno dovesse capitare, posti il messaggio di errore e/o la propria soluzione.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

```

# LINUX_PLUGIN=

LINUX_PLUGIN=/etc/lib/pppd/2.4.2/rp-pppoe.so
```

la directory giusta non dovrebbe essere 

```
LINUX_PLUGIN=/usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/rp-pppoe.so
```

?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

già che ci siamo spiegatemi pure perchè qui:

```
gentoo-laptop cloc3 # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

 * Bringing ppp0 up...

SIOCDELRT: No such process

Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/rp-pppoe.so loaded.

RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.2                                       [ ok ] 
```

da sempre:

```
SIOCDELRT: No such process
```

come mai?

io cmq al boot ho aggiunto /etc/init.d/rp-pppoe e basta (in kernel mode)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aggiunto nei post utilissimi.

----------

## danieli

Non so cosa sia successo ma dopo aver abilitato il kernel mode la connessione internet funziona solo per root. Aiuto!

----------

## danieli

 *danieli wrote:*   

> Non so cosa sia successo ma dopo aver abilitato il kernel mode la connessione internet funziona solo per root. Aiuto!

 

Scusate, era un falso allarme, solo un problema del resolv.conf impostando PEERDNS=yes

----------

## cloc3

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # LINUX_PLUGIN=
> ...

 

Grave errore di stumpa. Edito l'originale.

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> SIOCDELRT: No such process
> ...

 

Non so, probabilmente è un controllo, ma non mi ha creato problemi.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

```

SIOCDELRT: No such process
```

si, appunto, capita pure a me e non mi crea problemi. boh!

----------

## Wise

Slave a tutti

ho un problema con la conessione adsl e il pppoe in kernel mode.

ho seguito il tip per far funzionare il pppoe ma qualcosa non funziona lo stesso...

e non capisco perchè, anche perchè di reti non ci capisco quasi ninete...

vi do la mia configurazione:

adsl alice (che funziona in win)

MB: asus a7n8x delux (nforce 2)

con integrato una scheda 3com che usa il modulo del kernel 3c59x

e una scheda 10/100 integrata nel cipset(che non viene riconosciuta:qualcuno sa come farla riconoscere dal kernel ?)

Modem:simens gigaset ADSL (Ethernet)

il kernel è un 2.6.5

tutto sembra funzionare dando un /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start ottengo:

```
 * Bringing ppp0 up...

SIOCDELRT: No such process

Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/rp-pppoe.so loaded.

RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.2                 [ ok ]

```

ma:

```

ping www.google.it

ping: unknown host www.google.it

```

i log sono:

```

...

Aug 21 19:47:03 [pppd] Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/rp-pppoe.so loaded.

Aug 21 19:47:03 [pppd] RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.2

Aug 21 19:47:03 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Aug 21 19:47:31 [pppd] Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Aug 21 19:47:31 [pppd] Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

...

```

ifconfig da:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0C:6E:09:95:60

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:18 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:576 (576.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe000

```

non so quanto utile sia ma se do /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 stop ottengo:

```

 * Bringing ppp0 down...

 * Interface seems to be down already                                     [ ok ]

```

e i log sono diventati:

```

Aug 21 19:47:03 [pppd] Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/rp-pppoe.so loaded.

Aug 21 19:47:03 [pppd] RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.2

Aug 21 19:47:03 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Aug 21 19:47:31 [pppd] Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Aug 21 19:47:31 [pppd] Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

Aug 21 19:47:38 [pppd] Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Aug 21 19:47:38 [pppd] Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

Aug 21 19:48:44 [rc-scripts] Interface seems to be down already

Aug 21 19:49:06 [pppd] Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Aug 21 19:49:06 [pppd] Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

Aug 21 19:49:13 [pppd] Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Aug 21 19:49:13 [pppd] Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

```

non ho la piu pallida idea di dove mettere le mani...

grazie!

----------

## cloc3

 *Wise wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non ho la piu pallida idea di dove mettere le mani...
> 
> grazie!

 

Anche se sono un po' nubbio, provo ad avanzare un'ipotesi sulla scheda 3com.

Tempo fa ne avevo una che sembrava accendersi, ma poi non mi permetteva di connettermi in rete via dhcp. Dopo molte sofferenze, ho scoperto che era colpa dell'IRQ: su quel computer, a causa di una interferenza strana (credo con la scheda grafica) dovevo mettere IRQ 7, mentre su un altro computer, apparententemente gemello, era tutto OK.

Ci ho fatto anche un topic sul forum, al quale ti rimando.

Speriamo che ti serva.

----------

## [hammerfall]

Una domanda: oltre a compilare il supporto nel kernel hai fatto anche:

```
emerge rp-ppope
```

se si' dovresti avere degli script gia' fatti per far partire l'interfaccia ppp0

```
#>adsl-start
```

ovviamente prima di farla partire devi configurarla con l'apposito script

```
#>adsl-setup
```

e poi una volta configurata andare a controllare il file di configurazione

```
/etc/ppp/pppoe.conf
```

per attivare il caricamento della libreria..

Spero di essere stato utile..

----------

## Wise

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Grazie ragazzi mi siete stati utili indirettamente....

andando a indagare gli IRQ con lspci ho scoperto che....

il modulo 3c59x gestiva la scheda integrata nel nforce2!!! e non la 3com..

il modem era attacato nella presa sbagliata  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  !!

ora tutto ok una meraviglia!!!

----------

## cloc3

 *Wise wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il modem era attacato nella presa sbagliata   !!
> 
> 

 

Allegria!!

In effetti, il comportamento di pppd mi sembrava del tutto anomalo, (tu non pingavi nemmeno tranne localhost) e ho pensato che i tuoi dubbi sull'hardware avessero un senso.

----------

## cloc3

La parte 2.2 di questo howto è diventata obsoleta.

Ho introdotto una modifica provvisoria.

Se non ci saranno ulteriori osservazioni, tra qualche giorno lo modificherò definitivamente.

----------

## cloc3

Ho modificato definitivamente il post.

@ moderatori

Vorrei anche modificare nello stesso modo la versione sul wiki, ma non sono sicuro di poterlo fare perché è stata inserita autonomamente dagli amministratori.

Purtroppo, non riesco neanche a provare, perchè mi sono dimenticato la password, e non ricevo, per qualche ragione che non capisco, quella nuova.

In teoria, la ricezione della nuova password non dovrebbe essere automatica?

@ ProT-0-TypE

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> già che ci siamo spiegatemi pure perchè qui: 
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Ho scoperto che non accade mai se il servizio net.eth0 è spento. Forse la modifica che ho proposto per il file /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 ha qualche difetto.

In ogni caso ho notato che gli script di ppp hanno qualche problema a gestire le situazioni di errore.

Se ad esempio, avvi ppp con una configurazione scorretta, che determina una connessione fallita, per riprendere il controllo della situazione sei costretto ad uccidere a mano il processo e a pulire la cartella /var/run/ppp.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Vorrei anche modificare nello stesso modo la versione sul wiki, ma non sono sicuro di poterlo fare perché è stata inserita autonomamente dagli amministratori.

 

Non dovresti incontrare problemi....

 *Quote:*   

> Purtroppo, non riesco neanche a provare, perchè mi sono dimenticato la password, e non ricevo, per qualche ragione che non capisco, quella nuova.
> 
> In teoria, la ricezione della nuova password non dovrebbe essere automatica?

 

Ho appena provato e funziona tutto.... puoi riprovare? Sei sicuro dell'indirizzo che hai messo per la registrazione?

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho appena provato e funziona tutto.... puoi riprovare?

 

OK: mi ha preso. grazie.

----------

## FiNeX

C'ho provato anche io, per funzionare funziona pure, solo che ha un picccccooloooo problema... il NAT non funziona più, o meglio, funziona in piccola parte:

ho le solite regolette di iptables che permettono la navigazione anche all'altro PC, se uso il metodo di connessione "lenta" il NAT funziona, altrimenti dall'altra macchina riesco a vedere google.it, libero.it e tutti gli altri siti non riesco nemmeno a pingarli. Sconnetto la connessione fatta in kernelmode, ricconnetto in usermode e "magicamente" l'altro PC riprende a pingare anche i siti che qualche istante prima non erano raggiungibili. Ho provato a googlare e pure a cercare nel forum ma nn ho trovato indicazioni riguardo questo problema.

Questo problema l'ho riscontrato sia con kernel vanilla che con kernel patchati (-cc -nitro e amenità varie). Iptables è quello che si trova in x86 come anche ppp. Suggerimenti?

----------

## cloc3

 *FiNeX wrote:*   

>  il NAT non funziona più

 

Purtroppo non so aiutarti.

Però, secondo me, sei OT, in questo post.

Il tuo non è un problema di connessione in kernel mode, perchè la connessione riesce. Quindi, aprendo un post autonomo avresti molte probabilità in più di ricevere una risposta.

----------

## FiNeX

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Però, secondo me, sei OT, in questo post.
> 
> Il tuo non è un problema di connessione in kernel mode, perchè la connessione riesce. Quindi, aprendo un post autonomo avresti molte probabilità in più di ricevere una risposta.

 

Dipende dal punto di vista: visto che è un "possibile effetto collaterale" credo possa essere una nota per chi si sta apprestando a fare questo tipo di configurazione, cmq pensavo anche io di aprire un thread per questo problema  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *FiNeX wrote:*   

> credo possa essere una nota per chi si sta apprestando a fare questo tipo di configurazione, cmq pensavo anche io di aprire un thread per questo problema 

 

Ok. Allora, quando avrai risolto, fai un cenno, affinché sia possibile integrare l'howto o linkare la tua soluzione  :Smile:  .

----------

## FiNeX

Sarà fatto  :Smile: 

----------

## redview

domanda da 1milione di $:

prima usavo rp-pppoe in kernek mode (stralento!) e avviavo la connessione all'avvio avendo dato:

```
rc-update add rp-pppoe default
```

ora che uso il servizio /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 devo avviare SIA net.ppp0 SIA rp-pppoe?

quindi dare:

```
rc-update add rp-pppoe default && rc-update add net.ppp0 default
```

grazie

ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *redview wrote:*   

> rp-pppoe in kernek mode (stralento!)
> 
> 

 

 :Sad:   Davvero? Sicuro sicuro che fosse kernel-mode?

 *redview wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora che uso il servizio /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 devo avviare SIA net.ppp0 SIA rp-pppoe?
> 
> 

 

Direi proprio di no. Se sei collegato in un modo, è del tutto scoveniente collegarti in un altro. o i pasticci saranno serviti.

edit: anzi, se fai un po' di attenzione, scoprirai che i due sistemi di collegamento bisticciano un po' su alcuni file di /etc/ppp, sovrascrivendoseli a vicenda. E' proprio importante scegliere il proprio metodo e usare quello.

----------

## redview

scusa..mi sono confuso!

allora, prima usavo rp-pppoe nel metodo classico, senza quindi i suggerimenti del tuo post.

quindi, tu mi dici di usare o uno o l'altro. ok.

però se, usando 

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
```

, mi cade la linea, come faccio a riavviarla?

e poi, come faccio a fermare la connessione?

e poi se dò 

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 stop
```

 e poi 

```
adsl-start
```

 nn si connette più, ma va in time-out.

dove faccio casino?? :Embarassed: 

----------

## cloc3

 *redview wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dove faccio casino??

 

Non credo sia tu a fare casino.

Sono gli script dei tuoi programmi che bisticciano, come stavo scrivendo nell'edit.

Questi sono particolari che, pur avendo notato, non avevo avuto il coraggio di documentare completamente nell'howto, per non incasinarlo a ufo.

Infatti, essendo questioni di script, non sono strettamente attinenti a problemi di connessione.

Ora non ricordo bene, ma probabilmente ppp0 ha modificato il file /etc/ppp/chap-secret in un modo che non piace a rp-pppoe. Oppure si tratta di un file diverso, prova un po' a navigare.

Un'altro problemino che capita quando ppp0 va giù (secondo me è il più mal scritto) per errore è che devi killare pppd a mano e ripulire qualche file nella /var.

Lo avevo scritto in una risposta precedente.

----------

## redview

ok, ho capito.

ma quindi se mi cade la connessione come faccio a riavviarla?

l'unico modo è: 

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart
```

 ?

quindi se voglio cmq continuare ad usare gli script di rp-pppoe NON devo avviare net.ppp0, giusto?

grazie mille! :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *redview wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma quindi se mi cade la connessione come faccio a riavviarla?
> 
> 

 

Se hai spento correttamente ppp0, basta /etc/init.d/ppp0 start.

Se c'è stato qualche errore, può essere necessario killare pppd e pulire /var/run/ppp...

Se decidi di riutilizzare rp-pppoe e hai dei problemi, prova a muovere /etc/ppp/chap-secrets e lascia che se lo ricrei da solo rilanciando il programma.

----------

## redview

perfetto.

grazie per i suggerimenti riguardo a net.ppp0.

alla fine sono riuscito a fare andare anche rp-pppoe (che mi piace per gli scriptini adsl-* che sono comodi per fare partire, ripartire, cadere, controllare la linea) in kernel mode al runlevel default si collega solo con 1 puntino!

grazie mille ancora. :Smile: 

----------

## tuxer

Molto interessante, non avevo assolutamente pensato che rp-pppoe lavorasse solo in user-mode...

Appena quei conigli della telecom mi attivano la linea provo!

----------

## Crema83

Ciao, ho visto oggi il tuo tip per inserire la connessione adsl in kernel-mode ... ho fatto tutto quello che c'è scritto ma stranamente se provo a lanciare il comando 

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
```

non succede niente di niente, nessun errore strano ... semplicemente non si connette!!!

Hai qualche consiglio? Dove posso aver sbagliato?

Grazie mille...

----------

## cloc3

 *Crema83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non succede niente di niente, nessun errore strano ... semplicemente non si connette!!!
> 
> Hai qualche consiglio? Dove posso aver sbagliato?
> ...

 

I file di log dovranno pur dire qualcosa!

----------

## Crema83

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I file di log dovranno pur dire qualcosa!

 

Non dice molto:

```
May 11 21:12:30 CreamBox pppoe[28232]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 61360: Input/output error
```

----------

## cloc3

 *Crema83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non dice molto:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Con la chiave "pppoe Input/output error" sui forum internazionali ho trovato molti riferimenti.

Prova a vedere ed eventualmente posta qui le tue considerazioni.

----------

## cloc3

 *Crema83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  (asyncReadFromPPP)
> ```
> ...

 

A proposito. C'è un motivo per cui hai scelto la connessione asincrona?

----------

## Crema83

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A proposito. C'è un motivo per cui hai scelto la connessione asincrona?

 

No...era nelle impostazioni di default del file pppoe.conf ... ho provato anche a cambiare l'opzione in SYNCHRONOUS=no ma non cambia niente, anzi non funziona + neanche la connessione con rp-pppoe che in condizioni normali và!!! E' proprio questo che mi sembra strano ... rp-pppoe è sempre funzionante, mentre quell'errore mi viene restituito solo in kernel-mode!!! 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Crema83

 *Crema83 wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   
> 
> A proposito. C'è un motivo per cui hai scelto la connessione asincrona? 
> 
> No...era nelle impostazioni di default del file pppoe.conf ... ho provato anche a cambiare l'opzione in SYNCHRONOUS=no in yes ma non cambia niente, anzi non funziona + neanche la connessione con rp-pppoe che in condizioni normali và!!! E' proprio questo che mi sembra strano ... rp-pppoe è sempre funzionante, mentre quell'errore mi viene restituito solo in kernel-mode!!! 
> ...

 

----------

## Lucha

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *** Connessioni wireless: io me la sono cavata così:
> 
> Prima ho configurato la scheda di rete seguento questo howto.
> ...

 

Non ho capito esattamente....per le schede wireless non si puo' usare il kernel-mode? Oppure si può con ppp ma non con rp-pppoe? Forniresti un minimo di chiarimenti?

Perché qualche tempo fa ero riuscito a farlo andare (alemno credo), però da un po' (aggiornamenti vari) mi da errore:

```
/usr/sbin/pppd unrecognized option wlan0
```

  :Sad: 

----------

## kueitao

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [skip]
> 
> Nella mia pur breve esperienza di utente gentoo, ho avuto la ventura di assistere ad un evento informatico di un qualche rilievo storico: il passaggio dal kernel 2.4 al 2.6 (e il 2.5?... bu, è sempre esistito in una dimensione parallela).
> ...

 

Le versioni 'dispari' (X.Y.Z, con Y=2n+1, per n appartenente a Naturali) sono quelle di sviluppo tra una versione stabile e l'altra. Infatti la 2.5 è esistita e si è conclusa con la release 2.5.75.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [skip]
> 
> 1.0 Prima di tutto, per realizzare la connessione adsl, devi compilare il kernel con i seguenti moduli:
> ...

 

E' meglio non attivare la compressione BSD e preferire solo la "Deflate". Dalla documentazione del Linux kernel:

 *Linux Kernel Documentation wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The PPP Deflate compression method ("PPP Deflate Compression") is preferable to BSD-Compress, because it compresses better and is paten-free... If unsure, say N.
> 
> 

 

Sul -jn mi sembra si sia già discusso.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [skip]
> 
> Poi ho editato /etc/ppp/ppoe.conf:
> ...

 

Su X86 credo sia meglio impostare SYNCHRONOUS=yes per alleviare il carico sulla CPU a meno che questa opzione crei problemi in qualche caso particolare. Vale la pena di provare, magari solo dopo che si è visto che per tutto il resto la configurazione è corretta e funziona.

Saluti

----------

## cloc3

 *Lucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ho capito esattamente...per le schede wireless non si può usare il kernel-mode?
> 
> 

 

La mia conclusione è stata:

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi niente kernel-mode.

 

Naturalmente ogni smentita è gradita.

----------

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La mia conclusione è stata:
> 
>  *cloc3 wrote:*   
> ...

 

Bè, se non la fate voi, smentisco io.

Proprio ieri ho scoperto che con il nuovo kernel 2.6.12-r9 (o forse con qualcuno precedente, ma non posso dirlo esattamente), il mio wireless lavora perfettamente in kernel mode.

Naturalmente, si tratta di un'osservazione limitata ad una esperienza specifica, perché con i driver esterni non è possibile determinare una regola universale. Ciascuno faccia delle prove sul proprio hardware e determini la configurazione più efficace.

----------

## cloc3

Con l'ultimo baselayout sperimentale, le versioni di base di ppp e rp-pppoe fanno letteralmente cilecca.

Sono state imposte anche delle modifiche alla configurazione molto oppurtune, che integrano meglio gli script nel sistema.

Ho aggiunto delle modifiche al mio tip nel wiki.

Chi lo usa sappia dire se funge.

----------

